

What Windows programmers deal with every day - mojuba
http://melikyan.blogspot.com/2007/12/microsoft-arithmetic-service-api.html

======
pcowans
I don't see the point of this - system programming in C/C++ looks like this on
pretty much any platform, and you almost always have a higher level
alternative which avoids it.

~~~
mojuba
Not true. Compare, for example, the bloated Windows Services API and the
daemon paradigm on UNIX. It is more about philosophy and overall architecture
than how exactly the API functions look like.

The goal of UNIX creators was to simplify their job, while Microsoft's goal is
clearly to sell the OS. That explains a lot.

In fact, this API style was invented by IBM and was later only borrowed by MS.

